# ORI - Orica Limited



## 3 veiws of a secret (18 November 2006)

Does ORI definetly go ex div on 20th Nov? ....Westpac broking website has its mechanics working double time over the weekend....unable to access info.Much appreciated on some kind soul to assist!


----------



## scsl (18 November 2006)

*Re: ORI*

Yes, that's correct. Just in case you're still unable to gain access, I copied the following straight from Commsec:

Dividend Type	Cents Per Share	Franked %	Ex-Dividend Date	Pay Date
Final	48.00	44	20 Nov, 06	15 Dec, 06


----------



## 3 veiws of a secret (19 November 2006)

*Re: ORI*



			
				scsl said:
			
		

> Yes, that's correct. Just in case you're still unable to gain access, I copied the following straight from Commsec:
> 
> Dividend Type	Cents Per Share	Franked %	Ex-Dividend Date	Pay Date
> Final	48.00	44	20 Nov, 06	15 Dec, 06





Many thanks ,I guess its time to sell ORI and pick up ORIPB!


----------



## bigdog (19 January 2007)

Volume was up today with some big trades and maybe ORI looks like moving onwards!

Share price close Jan 8 was $22.67 and now 24.43 today (in two weeks)

Look at the volume for past four days with over one million shares per day and the SP is rising

ORI   $24.43    +$0.10  +0.41%       2,084,386 shares   $50,681,359  19-Jan 16:13:19 

Date --------Open --High ----Low ----Close --Volume Cumulative  
18-Jan-2007 23.9000 24.3300 23.8100 24.3300 1,181,497 
17-Jan-2007 23.4000 23.9100 23.3400 23.7500 1,135,192 
16-Jan-2007 23.4200 23.7300 23.3500 23.4300 1,403,650 
15-Jan-2007 23.5000 23.7900 23.4500 23.7300 717,536 
12-Jan-2007 23.3700 23.3700 23.1500 23.3200 870,953 
11-Jan-2007 23.3400 23.5600 23.1300 23.4000 736,660 
10-Jan-2007 23.1100 23.3400 22.7900 22.9700 643,439 
09-Jan-2007 23.2400 23.5500 23.0200 23.3800 621,682 
08-Jan-2007 22.9500 23.3200 22.6700 22.6700 538,421 
05-Jan-2007 23.5500 23.6000 23.2600 23.3300 630,726 
04-Jan-2007 23.7000 23.7900 23.4100 23.5000 738,033 
03-Jan-2007 24.3900 24.3900 23.7600 23.7900 458,840 
02-Jan-2007 24.3000 24.3500 24.1000 24.1600 221,479 
29-Dec-2006 24.2500 24.4000 24.0900 24.3000 224,349 
28-Dec-2006 24.7000 24.7000 24.2700 24.3900 221,083


----------



## Halba (19 January 2007)

ori's a bit of a dog

its business is slowly growing and has a lot of legacy enviro issues


----------



## Sean K (19 January 2007)

Looks like a dog to me


----------



## bigdog (18 April 2007)

Interesting ORI ASX ann today rejecting $32 per share offer.  I am feeling great today.

The Chairman of Orica, Mr Don Mercer, commented, “The Board of Orica has carefully considered the Consortium’s proposal and believes that it significantly undervalues Orica and its growth prospects.”

SP has been steadily increasing recently:
Date ------Close Volume
17-Apr-07	 27.89 	2,625,336
16-Apr-07	 27.40 	1,217,590
13-Apr-07	 26.99 	747,552
12-Apr-07	 26.75 	1,040,004
11-Apr-07	 27.04 	1,662,141
10-Apr-07	 26.99 	1,165,856
05-Apr-07	 26.49 	810,902
04-Apr-07	 26.55 	2,091,815
03-Apr-07	 26.46 	2,808,230
02-Apr-07	 25.46 	1,203,209
30-Mar-07	 25.35 	2,024,104
29-Mar-07	 25.35 	831,280
28-Mar-07	 25.42 	1,756,957
27-Mar-07	 25.11 	1,582,018
26-Mar-07	 25.34 	1,012,485
23-Mar-07	 25.46 	751,909


18-04-2007 08:30 AM  ORI  Rejects Proposal  

http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20070418/pdf/311zmvfkn50qhh.pdf

ASX Announcement
ORICA REJECTS PROPOSAL
Orica Limited (“Orica”) announced today that it has rejected a non-binding and indicative proposal from a consortium (comprising Bain Capital Partners, Blackstone Capital Partners, Pacific Equity Partners and Morgan Stanley Principal Investments (“Consortium”)) offering to acquire Orica for a cash consideration of A$32.00 per share by way of a scheme of arrangement. The proposal was subject to due diligence and a number of other conditions.

The Chairman of Orica, Mr Don Mercer, commented, “The Board of Orica has carefully considered the Consortium’s proposal and believes that it significantly undervalues Orica and its growth prospects.”

“As disclosed in its 2006 Annual Report, Orica’s total shareholder returns over the five previous years have been more than 500%, substantially out-performing the S&P / ASX 200 accumulation index. Orica has been through a substantial portfolio transition over that time, including the recent Dyno Nobel and Minova acquisitions, and the divestment of various non-core businesses such as interests in Incitec Pivot, Qenos and Adhesives & Resins.”

“Integration of recent acquisitions is progressing well, with synergies flowing through in line with or ahead of plan. Looking forward, Orica continues to see opportunities to grow the business and improve productivity, and will continue an active focus on portfolio and balance sheet management.”

Orica remains confident in guidance previously provided to the market in relation to its 2007 financial results.

Orica has been advised by UBS and Mallesons Stephen Jaques.
18 April 2007
Investor Queries:
Noel Meehan, Executive Director Finance: (03) 9665 7180
• Web site: www.orica.com


----------



## 3 veiws of a secret (18 April 2007)

I think the poor soul that bought in today @ $ 34.86 ! might not be as elated as some of us. Interesting days'a'comin'.


----------



## bigdog (30 April 2007)

ASX ann today 

ORI 8:38 AM   Orica Delivers Significant Earnings Growth 
http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20070430/pdf/3125hv54qgxbn4.pdf

*Orica Delivers Significant Earnings Growth*
Orica today announced a Net Profit After Tax and Significant Items for the half year ended 31 March 2007 of $210 million, up 71% over the previous half year. Excluding individually Significant Items, Net Profit after Tax was $203 million, up 39% on 2006.  Sales revenue increased 4% to $2.7 billion. Cash flow from net operating activities improved by $273 million to $256 million.

The board of directors has declared a 36 cents per share interim dividend, up 10 cents (38%) on the 2006 interim dividend. The interim dividend will be franked at 14 cents per share (39% franking).

Half Yearly Report/Half Year Accounts
http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20070430/pdf/3125hj4c8lpmtc.pdf


----------



## bigdog (30 April 2007)

The market did not like todays ANN with SP down 29 cents and SP now below $32 offer

ORI   $31.82    -$0.29  -0.90%  high today $32.42 and low of $31.79  524,356 shares  $16,789,261  30-Apr 10:47:05


----------



## bigdog (18 May 2007)

Orica looks to make $1.3bn strategic acquisition
Madelene Pearson
May 18, 2007

http://www.theage.com.au/news/busin...gic-acquisition/2007/05/17/1178995324333.html

ORICA, the world's largest industrial explosives maker, may bid for Dywidag-Systems International GmbH to add mine beams and bolts used by its global mining customers.

Dywidag, the biggest maker of supports used in underground coalmines in Australia, would be sold by auction, Melbourne- based Orica said yesterday. Orica will team with Macquarie Bank to bid â‚¬800 million ($A1.3 billion) for the company.[/U]

Buying Munich-based Dywidag would add to $1.3 billion of mining-services acquisitions in the past two years as Orica seeks to take advantage of soaring demand for raw materials led by China.

A purchase may also shore up Orica's takeover defence after it last month rejected a $9.95 billion bid by buy-out firms led by Bain Capital Partners.

"It certainly makes strategic sense and indicates that Orica's really betting on the long-term resources boom," said Greg Canavan, Sydney-based analyst at Fat Prophets Management, which recommends holding the stock.

"It's a good response from management to say we've got our own growth prospects and we don't need private equity to enhance shareholder value."

Orica shares fell 46 ¢, or 1.4 per cent, to $31.59 yesterday. The buy-out firms had offered to buy Orica for $32 a share.

Orica teamed with Macquarie in 2005 to buy the then Oslo- based Dyno Nobel, before splitting the assets between them.

Orica paid $US685 million for the Dyno assets outside of Australia and the US as part of the deal. Macquarie put the remaining assets into Dyno Nobel and sold 57 per cent of the shares in a public offering on the Australian Stock Exchange in April last year.

Stephen Yan, a Sydney-based spokesman for Macquarie, declined to comment.

Macquarie Bank stock rose $4.30, or 4.7 per cent, to $96.50.

Dywidag, owned by Stockholm-based buy-out firm Industri Kapital, has more than 1300 employees globally with operations in Europe, Africa, the Asia-Pacific region and the Americas, according to its website.

Industri Kapital bought Dywidag from Walter Bau Group in 2005, according to its website.

Orica also spent $857 million buying mining services company Minova last year to tap growth in China, the world's biggest user and producer of coal.

"Orica continues to evaluate potential acquisition opportunities that enhance shareholder value," it said in the statement.

The company said on April 18 it rejected a $32-a-share offer by US buy-out firms, including Bain Capital, Blackstone Group LP, Morgan Stanley's buy-out unit and Pacific Equity Partners. The bid undervalued the company, it said.

Australia is the biggest exporter of coal used by steel makers.


----------



## bigdog (17 July 2007)

The Share price did well today on no news announcements up $1.66 or 5.53%

ORI   $31.70    +$1.66  +5.53%  with high of $31.99 and low of $30.00  3,551,939 shares  $110,602,445 @ 17-Jul 17:08:34 

There was two very large after hour trades also
17:08:16 $31.7000 371,551 $11,778,166.70 SPXT 
17:07:37 $31.7000 23,164 $734,298.80 SXXT 
17:04:45 $31.0683 71,557 $2,223,154.34 SXXT 

Volume was high today and highest since June 2 with 6,300,442 shares

Date	 High 	 Close 	Volume
17-Jul-07	 31.99 	 31.70 	3,551,939
16-Jul-07	 30.39 	 30.04 	669,623
13-Jul-07	 30.36 	 30.05 	1,665,168
12-Jul-07	 30.18 	 30.11 	2,883,776
11-Jul-07	 29.83 	 29.70 	1,215,964
10-Jul-07	 30.00 	 29.89 	1,001,693
09-Jul-07	 29.85 	 29.80 	1,391,324
06-Jul-07	 29.54 	 29.35 	981,822
05-Jul-07	 29.55 	 29.45 	1,920,837
04-Jul-07	 29.80 	 29.57 	756,374
03-Jul-07	 29.99 	 29.79 	834,254
02-Jul-07	 29.95 	 29.70 	1,094,007


----------



## 3 veiws of a secret (17 July 2007)

bigdog said:


> The Share price did well today on no news announcements up $1.66 or 5.53%
> 
> ORI   $31.70    +$1.66  +5.53%  with high of $31.99 and low of $30.00  3,551,939 shares  $110,602,445 @ 17-Jul 17:08:34
> 
> ...




On your theme of how or why this stock is rising , I have *not* followed through with the reading of todays announcements -but it appears a daily buyback is in place (???).
Furthermore with talk of possible takeover by equity partners ,it does make the share price cheap in recent days -even though it went ex div .
Also it would be interesting to view the chart if the ORI money(ie ex div'ies) did not go back into ORIPB ,but stayed put with ORI?


----------



## 3 veiws of a secret (17 July 2007)

Forget about my previous post .....rumour has it there is another possible offer of $37  ! Looks like gossip is bringing in the bacon


----------



## vishalt (18 July 2007)

Orica is DyNoMiTE lolol, i should have bought it @ $28-$30, its earnings are great and it was just consolidating, now it takes off woo !


----------



## bigdog (18 July 2007)

Todays Australian

http://www.theaustralian.news.com.au/story/0,25197,22092732-643,00.html
*
Orica rises on takeover rumours*
Lisa Macnamara | July 18, 2007

TAKEOVER speculation drove most of the action on the Australian share market yesterday in a session that closed with little forward direction.

Rumours that the world's largest explosives maker, Orica, would receive a takeover offer from private equity managers drove its price up by more than 5.5 per cent, or $1.66, to $31.70.

The rumours were that private equity parties were in line to offer a $37-a-share bid, after the company rejected a $9.95 billion offer earlier this year.

"There are still people who are sceptical as to whether we are going to see another bid for Orica at this point because the company rejected it so resolutely last time and the players walked away so quickly that a lot of people think it was done and dusted," ABN AMRO trader David Iron said.

Traders also pointed to the past two days of selling in rural services group Futuris Corporation after its shares plummeted 6.84 per cent to $2.45 amid rumours that it could make a play for takeover target Auspine.

This came as the company tried to drive up a $6.15-a-share bid from timber giant Gunns.

"The seller believes that Futuris might be interested in getting involved in the Auspine-Gunns takeover bid and therefore they wanted to get out of Futuris at this stage," Aequs Securities senior institutional dealer Ric Klusman said. "Maybe (that is) because (the seller) thinks Futuris might over-trump the Gunns bid so they believe if Futuris did bid for Auspine they'd be paying too much." The movement did little to set the direction for yesterday's session as the bluechip S&P/ASX 200 closed 0.8 points up at 6318.2 while the All Ordinaries slipped 0.2 points to 6418.2.

Just as mixed were the resource stocks, with Rio Tinto clawing back some ground lost in Monday's session on the back of its $44 billion bid for Canadian aluminium producer Alcan.

It closed up 40c at $97.50 while rival BHP shed just 1c at $38.19 following rumours that it would make a $55 billion play for Alcoa.

While shares in uranium miner Paladin surged more than 6 per cent to $8.88 after it dampened speculation of a takeover by Cameco Corp, some profit-taking drove other resource securities backwards, including Oxiana and Alcoa's joint partner Alumina.

The anti-miner sentiment helped to strengthen the banks as the Commonwealth inched up 60c to $55.95 and National Australia Bank added 25c to $40.08.

Stabilised global bond rates and positive economic outlooks also buoyed the financials, traders said.

The lacklustre session took much of its lead from a mixed day on Wall Street.

The Dow Jones Industrial Average Index soared to a record high on Monday night, up 43.73 points to 13,951 as industrial stocks were boosted by better-than-expected manufacturing data, while the S&P 500 fell 2.98 points to close at 1550.

Asian markets were also mixed with the Nikkei closing lower while the Hang Seng and China's two main indices closed higher.


----------



## chops_a_must (13 December 2007)

Traded this a bit previously. Nothing much doing. However, there looks to have been some kind of atypical volatility breakout recently or something. Looks to be just holding above significant support and resistance. If it can close there, it may be worth a punt.


----------



## grace (13 December 2007)

See the glitch in the ASX today was caused by someone accidentally selling 1million Orica shares at down to 8.6c.  Wow, I would have liked to have bought them for that.  How do they get to reverse such a mistake as they did?  Once mine are gone, they're gone.....


----------



## bigdog (13 December 2007)

Seems someone wanted to sell 1m FDL at 8.6c and sold 1m Orica instead. They sold it down from 3173c to 8.6c. For a moment there they had made a $22.7m loss. 

They have cancelled all the trades now but the records show the ASX 200 dipped 55 points this morning in a blink and there are probably a few Orica shareholders and one unfortunate trader (who didn't spot his clients on-line order entry was $31.73m over his trading limit) lying in the Royal Melbourne cardiac ward as we speak.


----------



## Awesomandy (14 December 2007)

grace said:


> See the glitch in the ASX today was caused by someone accidentally selling 1million Orica shares at down to 8.6c.  Wow, I would have liked to have bought them for that.




Honestly though, when you see a share going from $31 down to 8.6c in a matter of seconds, who would take that plunge to buy?


----------



## ithatheekret (14 December 2007)

Hmmm ......... $4B a year cash turnover , reshaped by Malcolm Broomhead , the man that squeezed RIO to bits for North shareholders , I wish I saw that booboo and would have been on it faster than flys to a pile of .......


----------



## zolow (23 July 2008)

This is related to Orica but also probably has some relation to the poo brigade. 

I caught a quick interview with the CEO of Orica, on a show on SBS (have no idea what it was, he was talking about a looming ammonium nitrate shortage, this article in the age sums it up. 

http://www.businessday.com.au/business/orica-warns-of-ammonium-nitrate-scarcity-20080722-3j3i.html

does anyone know of any companies (apart form orica and wesfarmers) on the ASX that produce this stuff?

I've been trying to find some smaller companies but I am having slim luck. The only companies I have been able to find have been ones that deal with potassium sulphate such as MAK and RWD.


----------



## grace (23 July 2008)

zolow said:


> This is related to Orica but also probably has some relation to the poo brigade.
> 
> I caught a quick interview with the CEO of Orica, on a show on SBS (have no idea what it was, he was talking about a looming ammonium nitrate shortage, this article in the age sums it up.
> 
> ...




You might want to take a look at CNX (previously Metex) JV at Bloodwood Ck with IPL.

http://www.businessspectator.com.au...ivot-to-form-JV-with-Metex-EBV2C?OpenDocument


----------



## zolow (23 July 2008)

Thanks for that Grace,

IPL's production must be pretty big to warrant a dedicated CSG energy supply.


----------



## fallenangel22 (4 August 2008)

*orica xtsxos*

Can anyone explain to me why when orica was dropping like a stone today even though at market it was priced 24.050 there was a trade xtsxos (does that mean overseas cross trade?) coming in for 24.95 this didn't seem to show up on market same thing happened a couple of times today price on the os trade being a fair whack higher than market.  Does this mean that if I had priced my shares for sale at 24.95 and they were in the cue at the right time the trade came in would i hit pay dirt and sell for higher than market price?


----------



## Family_Guy (22 January 2009)

Just watched this tank the last couple of days, GM next friday. Expecting bad news on the future earnings since some miners are taking some time out? I tried to look for debt levels and can't find any news on that, anyone holding or in the know of what Orica is looking like on paper?

Cheers


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (22 January 2009)

Family_Guy said:


> Just watched this tank the last couple of days, GM next friday. Expecting bad news on the future earnings since some miners are taking some time out? I tried to look for debt levels and can't find any news on that, anyone holding or in the know of what Orica is looking like on paper?
> 
> Cheers




Technically ORI is very interesting at present.
I have been accumulating some this month.
There seems to have been a bit of a shakeout over the last few months and there is support at around the $14.20 mark with buyers coming in, in droves,  at $2 below and sellers at $2 approx above this level.

Picking a bottom can be hazardous.

The chart enclosed is interesting with support buying and selling pressure throwing up long bars, with the close well away from the lows and highs respectively.

gg


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (23 January 2009)

similar action today to yesterday. a low of 12.75 and then buyers come in. No more sellers in any great numbers at these prices.

gg


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (26 January 2009)

If it closes below $12.40 I'm out of this one.

Any funnymentalist news on ORI ?

Bear markets are gruelling, down trends are so much more intense than up ones.

gg


----------



## legs (9 August 2009)

Where does anyone see this going? 
I think it has lots of upside left IMHO.. ideas and thoughts people?


----------



## Miner (10 August 2009)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> If it closes below $12.40 I'm out of this one.
> 
> Any funnymentalist news on ORI ?
> 
> ...




GG 

Just looked into your posting in Jan 09 when I saw another posting happened today since then.

Historically you have had the bottom price on Orica !

Well done


----------



## chops_a_must (7 June 2013)

This has broken down through multi-year support today.

I was wondering how long this could stay up for.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (3 October 2013)

Orica popped into my dreams last night and I think it had a decent drop.  Just saying.  Any of you guys dream about stocks?


----------



## skc (3 October 2013)

Gringotts Bank said:


> Orica popped into my dreams last night and I think it had a decent drop.  Just saying.  Any of you guys dream about stocks?




Depends on whether your word "stock" means company shares or livestock like cows and sheeps...

P.S. Orica makes explosives so it makes sense for it to pop into your dreams.


----------



## piggybank (28 December 2013)




----------



## Garpal Gumnut (28 December 2013)

I must admit to trading ORI long over the last few years.

It has been pushed up recently by the instos to approach a support/resistance at just over $24.

I am bullish on mining/mining services, so feel comfortable in seeing this dawg run up over $24.

However unless it gets on with volume, and is not dependent on it's increased share price on the mentally challenged sons, daughers and cousins of portfolio managers rostered on over Xmas, it may fall away to $20 or even $18. 

A weekly chart.






gg


----------



## peter2 (7 August 2018)

First post on ORI for FIVE years! 

@debtfree  You're correct about ORI. 
I've been watching it looking for a reversal trigger (long), but it hasn't happened. Price is drifting lower. There's a hugely significant support level at $17. 

From what I've read management has had some problems (two poor reports) and I don't know if they're fixed yet.


----------



## debtfree (8 August 2018)

Thanks @peter2, I must admit I'm guilty for not looking back far enough to check that definite $17 support level. Had the chart set for two years and rushing through the numerous charts looking for an opportunity for a short trade in an overall market uptrend.


----------



## Trav. (29 December 2019)

I like the look of ORI and will be entering on Monday for a trade.

Some commentary below but ORI has been performing well over the year and looks like that trend will continue and return to the $24 range


----------



## Trav. (30 April 2020)

I am back in with ORI but as usual went to early  and have been watching it meandering along for the last couple of weeks.

What has caught my eye today is the volume as it is pretty low and hence the SP is up nicely ( so far ), obviously plenty of upside but hoping to see $18 sooner than later.


----------



## Trav. (30 April 2020)

Still watching the volume and 667278 shares traded after close which was 100% of the days volume.

Good close and did break $18 so hopefully it continues tomorrow


----------



## Miner (20 November 2020)

https://cdn-api.markitdigital.com/apiman-gateway/ASX/asx-research/1.0/file/2924-02311339-3A555917?access_token=83ff96335c2d45a094df02a206a39ff4
		



			https://cdn-api.markitdigital.com/apiman-gateway/ASX/asx-research/1.0/file/2924-02311335-3A555915?access_token=83ff96335c2d45a094df02a206a39ff4
		

ORICA published its result.
I however could not understand the boasting by CEO to call it a stellar /strong performance considering the mining companies did very well even during COVID phase and ORICA primarily serves them and IMO, did a poor performance.
But CEO is worried for the bonus and probably market knows something to jack up price today. I hopefully not wrong to judge the sentiment again.


----------



## The Triangle (10 January 2021)

I don't typically keep many ASX big caps in my mix, but I've been accumulating Orica over the past week - probably now have enough and it will be a medium term hold for me.   Should have been smarter and bought more sub 15 dollars, but I missed it.   The SP is roughly down by the same earnings % drop YOY.

Sitting on about $900M cash after increased debt and a capital raising earlier in the year, has been hit and is/was presumably at the bottom of the cycle with corona virus - and although maybe earnings in AUD will be lower based on currency exchange rates - I think Orica will have a very good opportunity to go off and make some acquisitions.  The exsa acquisition will also have a full year on the books coming up and there should be some interesting results there if you believe Orica can turn up the factory to be 2-3x more efficient.  I'm also a big fan of SAP.  Orica have transitioned to SAP this past year - which can come with issues for the 12-18 months - but once ironed out it is fantastic.


----------



## Trav. (19 January 2021)

Holding ORI since last week @ $14.81 and enjoyed the +3.5% rise today to put me in the Green.

I entered as I believed that it was oversold on the weekly


----------



## The Triangle (26 February 2021)

Ouch.  Painful double smash today from the asx in general and orica update.  

Tried to catch the knife this morning.  Added more.


----------



## Tommy Shelby (27 February 2021)

Despite the drop its sitting at 16.6 times last years earnings - looking below it looks like it historically traded at around 12-15 times earnings (assuming the CMC Data is right..). Might be getting close to fair value and worth buying.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (27 February 2021)

> The *trifecta *for explosives and mining services group Orica on Friday but not a winning one – unfortunately – as the shares slumped 26% at one stage.
> The company warned of a $*125-million earnings hit *for the six months to the end of March thanks to the impact of the china bans on Australian coal imports which have pressured coal prices, as well as the *sharp rise in the value of the Australian dollar* which is hurting the company’s foreign currency earnings. And the company revealed the *departure of chief executive Alberto Calderon*.
> The shares slumped to a near five-year low of $11.17 at the opening on Friday before closing down a hefty 18% to $12.56.






> Orica said it expected a first-half earnings hit of up to $80 million in its mining division as last year’s trade tension between Australia and China impact explosives demand in the Australian thermal coal sector.
> But COVID is having an impact on the company outside of Australia and the US – most notably in key South American markets.  “_COVID-19 continues to be a significant source of uncertainty for Orica,”_ the company said in Friday’s announcement. “Activity in Colombia is significantly lower than the pcp due to major customers’ temporary and permanent mine closures. Continuing social unrest in Peru _and strikes in Chile have reduced demand for products and services in those countries, and COVID-19 has led to an unfavourable but temporary shift in the product mix of customer demand in Peru. “Mining activity also remains severely disrupted by the pandemic in several other regions, including parts of Europe, Africa and Mexico where the virus has been widespread and its impacts more prolonged than our original expectation. Indonesia has been impacted by lower volumes due to ongoing effects of COVID-19 and adverse weather.”_
> Orica said the higher Australian dollar would clip foreign earnings by between $20 and $25 million in the half year to March 31 and there is a further $15 million to $20 million or so in other costs.






> The CEO’s departure was announced in a separate statement to the ASX by Orica chair, Malcolm Broomhead who said Mr Calderon will step down from his role as Managing Director and CEO, after almost six years in the role. He was a former senior BHP executive.
> Orica’s Group Executive and President of Australia Pacific Asia, Sanjeev Gandhi, has been appointed as the new Managing Director and CEO of Orica.



-  Glenn Dyer


----------



## rederob (11 August 2021)

Long-term downtrend remains in play:




Covid disruptions, Chinese coal purchases and foreign exchange impacts see Orica struggling to improve its situation in the near term.
Not one to dive into until some positive news decisively pivots price.


----------



## divs4ever (11 August 2021)

i do notice the odd fund manager still has  a kind word for ORI though

 i have never held this share ( the numbers never crunch a buy signal for me  , maybe it is the debt ratio that interferes with the 'green light ')

 DYOR


----------



## Miner (11 August 2021)

divs4ever said:


> i do notice the odd fund manager still has  a kind word for ORI though
> 
> i have never held this share ( the numbers never crunch a buy signal for me  , maybe it is the debt ratio that interferes with the 'green light ')
> 
> DYOR



Did u notice Australian Super kept on putting money on explosives


----------



## divs4ever (11 August 2021)

yes i did

 very interesting considering their professed ESG stance


----------



## sptrawler (11 August 2021)

Miner said:


> Did u notice Australian Super kept on putting money on explosives



When I looked them up today, after the post on ASF, I noticed the Aus Super adding. Then when you look at the long term price graph, it does make you think, is there some upside with all the exploration and mining activity?
Must look into the debt issue someone mentioned, otherwise may be worth a small flutter, for the long term draw IMO.
I don't hold


----------



## divs4ever (12 August 2021)

according to my guesstimations ( and i am NOT very good at them ) we should be in the resource sector consolidation phase ( but somehow it looks like a boom whilst we have supply chain  issues )

 now if i was 40( ish )  ( but i am 65 ish ) i would be looking at cashed up explorers ( or those with a big player JV  cash cow , say EVN , NST , BPT  , SVW , or  OZL  ) and prepared to wait ( or trade ) the next 3 to 5 years 

 so ask is my guesstimate wrong  , or are brownfield projects  accelerating , or maybe different resources being mined

 i was hoping my mining services/construction services  stocks would be busy with infrastructure projects  , currently  , but those operating with some success are winning mining contracts , rather than civil engineering ones .

 so are we in a mining super cycle  or is the resource sector all messed up


----------



## divs4ever (12 August 2021)

ALSO i think i remember reading somewhere , WES still makes some explosives/fertilizers  which might explain why the IPL issues  haven't flowed on to a major price spike


----------



## qldfrog (12 August 2021)

divs4ever said:


> ALSO i think i remember reading somewhere , WES still makes some explosives/fertilizers  which might explain why the IPL issues  haven't flowed on to a major price spike



WES makes ammonia..used as nitrate for explosives.
Part of my hydrogen portfolio : ammonia is the ideal .well as far as ideal ammonia can be , carrier for the hydrogen chain supply.
Doing good lately.
WOR (Worley) has knowhow on making these ammonia plants..but not doing so well..surprising but orobably against the narrative vs oil and gas.
I should probably add Orica in that portfolio.a bit stretch but they play in the area.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (12 August 2021)

divs4ever said:


> according to my guesstimations ( and i am NOT very good at them ) we should be in the resource sector consolidation phase ( but somehow it looks like a boom whilst we have supply chain  issues )
> 
> now if i was 40( ish )  ( but i am 65 ish ) i would be looking at cashed up explorers ( or those with a big player JV  cash cow , say EVN , NST , BPT  , SVW , or  OZL  ) and prepared to wait ( or trade ) the next 3 to 5 years
> 
> ...



Mining is where it is at.

Mining states know this and close down and ban outsiders at the first whiff of danger.

Mines and associated air hubs and accommodation sites are exquisitely careful.

When baristas and associated hipsters in Melbourne and Sydney are lining up for Vinnies soup and sangers next year the mines will still pump exports out.

Government have only 2 cash cows and it ain’t entertainment and hospitality. One is Mining and the other is Agriculture.

gg


----------



## divs4ever (12 August 2021)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Mining is where it is at.
> 
> Mining states know this and close down and ban outsiders at the first whiff of danger.
> 
> ...



 i agree it appears to be where it is at 

 but i worry about the timing  ,  is it real or have we fallen into a FX trap 

 most mining  is slow and over regulated  to get into production  ,  takes years from greenfield to full production 

 unless some  are discreetly gearing up for a major  war ( not that i am saying such a war is impossible  , just that i HOPE there isn't one )

 where is all this mineral production going  , we know  China has been stock-piling for at least 5 years  , but where else 

  yes i am currently focusing on resource producers  ( MAINLY gold , but if something else pops up on the radar , they might not be ignored )

 time will tell  , but i sense something wrong with all this 

 DYOR


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (12 August 2021)

The price is certainly moving this morning but the down volume yesterday and Tuesday was huge. 

Elephants about. 

Has it been shorted ?

Shorts gone from 4% in early June to 2% in mid July to 3% just past few days.

Then BHP is 3.83% shorted. 

gg


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (13 August 2021)

Just a thought from left field. 

With all the kerfuffling recently inside ORI and on Fx could it possibly be a T/O target for a body in the West cash rich.

gg


----------



## divs4ever (13 August 2021)

maybe   would depend on  how they are currently thinking 

 another offer to API  or go after a different target 

 POSSIBLY ORI are not under enough stress currently  , i guess  how willing major holders are to exit would be a factor 

 given their energy and mining relationships  SOL might be an outside chance , but they are willing to adjust at board level , so a 20% bite might not excite current shareholders


----------



## Tommy Shelby (13 August 2021)

Someone made a comment about how good SAP is once integrated into the business.. I heard of how dexus is trying to integrate it into their system - years into the process its cost over $200m and still no closer to being resolved. I wonder how long it will take ORI to resolve


----------



## Dona Ferentes (3 August 2022)

Orica has been at a high, closing at $17.20, a 40 per cent rise in the share price over the past 12 months

Now in TH as an acquisition and capital raise announced.  Placement will be conducted at A$16.00 per New Share.

• _Orica has entered into a binding agreement to acquire *Axis Mining Technology,* a leader in the design, development and manufacture of specialised geospatial tools and instruments for the mining industry  _
_• Represents a highly strategic acquisition and a valuable addition to Orica’s Digital Solutions platform, creating a leading full-service Orebody Intelligence business and positioning Orica to become the industry’s first integrated, end-to-end, mine to mill solutions provider _
_• Axis’ geospatial technology accelerates Orica’s capabilities to support new mineral discoveries required for decarbonisation – as new mineral discoveries are increasingly located at greater depths and demand more precise geophysics. Axis’ gold and copper exposure also accelerates Orica’s broader commodity mix objectives 
• The combination of Orica and Axis is expected to deliver compelling growth opportunities for both businesses, through its combined global network and capabilities  
• Acquisition purchase price comprises upfront cash consideration of A$260 million and a deferred earn-out payment up to a maximum of A$90 million, contingent on financial performance and other conditions being met  
• Implies an acquisition multiple of 11.8x FY22F EBITDA4 (excluding pro forma synergies) based on the A$260 million upfront cash consideration  
• Acquisition (including both Upfront Consideration and Earn-Out), and associated costs to be funded through the proceeds of a fully underwritten A$650 million institutional share placement. Orica will also offer a non-underwritten *share purchase plan c*apped at A$75 million to eligible shareholders in Australia and New Zealand 

............ _They are raising twice as much as the buy-in (!), the reasons

working capital and balance sheet capacity
more financial flexibility to navigate the inflation the company is battling with higher input costs; 
the ongoing supply chain constraints that have necessitated finding new sources of ammonia and ammonium nitrate, sometimes under shorter payment terms; and
 the geopolitical threats to supply, which have required higher inventory holdings to counter supply risks.

 ....  tech is changing the mining game. Data and number crunching


----------



## Dona Ferentes (2 September 2022)

Orica raised $41 million under its SPP announced last month in conjunction with a $650 million placement.

The issue price per SPP Share is $15.28 .... participation rate was 8.7 per cent with an average application amount of $13,000


----------



## rcw1 (9 November 2022)

Good morning
Been reported today via News Corp Media,


Orica has booked a $60.1m net profit for the year, after the company’s revenue rose 36 per cent to $7.1bn on the back of strong demand for its products.

The explosives manufacturer released its full-year results on Wednesday, saying sales volumes of ammonium nitrate were up 4 per cent on the previous financial year, with sales of electronic blasting systems up 10 per cent as mining activity increased across the globe.

The company booked underlying net profits of $317m for the full year, and a $60.1m statutory profit after booking $167.9m in impairments – including $90m on its decision to exit its Russian business, and $33m on its Turkish operations.

Have a very nice day today
rcw1 not holding at present

Kind regards
rcw1


----------

